# Et même si!



## plesea8

Bonjour, 
j'ai trouvé dans un roman antillais cette phrase "Et même si!" utilisée comme exclamation. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une formule analogue en langue italienne.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Voilà un peu le contexte dans lequel elle est insérée... :

"Peut-être qu'un jour elle allait le remettre sur le trône et lui offrir, enfin, cet amour qu'il réclamait à cor et à cri... *Et même si!* Il n'en resterait qu'un squelette aux os grattés..."

Pourrait-elle correspondre à une phrase comme "E quand'anche!" ???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Et même si" (sottinteso: ...c'était ainsi, s'il en était ainsi) => il senso è molto vicino a "quand'anche", "magari".

Ciao!


----------



## plesea8

Ma infatti mi disorientava il fatto che mi aspettassi qualcosa dopo "*Et même si!*" e che invece trovavo solo il punto esclamativo.
Quindi il mio "*Quand'anche!*" si avvicinava più di quanto pensassi... grazie mille!



matoupaschat said:


> "Et même si" (sottinteso: ...c'était ainsi, s'il en était ainsi) => il senso è molto vicino a "quand'anche", "magari".
> 
> Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

plesea8 said:


> Ma infatti mi disorientava il fatto che mi aspettassi qualcosa dopo "*Et même si!*" e che invece trovavo solo il punto esclamativo.
> Quindi il mio "*Quand'anche!*" si avvicinava più di quanto pensassi... grazie mille!


E a me sembrava strano con il punto esclamativo attaccato subito dopo, all'italiana*!*

Bon weekend* !*


----------



## plesea8

Oh mais ça c'est des coquilles, ça compte pas* !*




matoupaschat said:


> E a me sembrava strano con il punto esclamativo attaccato subito dopo, all'italiana*!*
> 
> Bon weekend* !*


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno e buon weekend
Interessante domanda... se la frase fosse stata al presente, andava credo bene l'espressione "E se anche fosse !" (o anche "Quand'anche fosse...") ma qui abbiamo una frase al passato e diventerebbe "Quand'anche fosse stato" perdendo l'effetto d'immediatezza quindi penso anch'io che la soluzione migliore sia "Quand'anche... !" Salvo delucidazione ulteriore da parte di un esperto linguista 
P.S. Quand'anche in realtà è un po' antiquato, si trova spesso nelle traduzioni un po' vecchiotte della Bibbia


----------



## matoupaschat

Ehi! Rumi, sei di turno sul computer e di ritorno sul forum, benvenuta!
Secondo me, se si vuole rispettare il livello linguistico di origine, cioè lingua familiare, altrimenti non si usa quel costrutto "amputato", "même si-punto e basta", bisogna trovare dell'altro: perciò avevo proposto, ma senza insistere, "magari", in mancanza di una migliore idea. Adesso la palla è nel campo dei madrelingua...


----------



## Necsus

Ma _allait + infinito_ si usa come una sorta di futuro nel passato? Come lo tradurreste, "Può darsi che un giorno lei stesse per rimetterlo/lo avrebbe rimesso sul trono e offrirgli/gli avrebbe offerto finalmente quell'amore che lui reclamava"? La frase successiva poi è al condizionale presente... Devo dire che il senso mi è un po' oscuro.
'Et même si!' potrebbe essere "E allora?"


----------



## matoupaschat

"Aller + infinitif" vale quasi esattamente "stare per + infinito", solo che aggiunge una lieve sfumatura d'improbabilità, di congettura, e allo stesso tempo e funge da futuro. Equivale a un condizionale, e infatti, nella seconda parte, il condizionale viene usato, più normale dopo il "Et même si!" di ipotesi.
La tua traduzione è giusta quanto lo possa essere una traduzione.
"E allora": possibile, perché il significato di "Et même si!" è vicino, o addirittura identico, a "alla fine, non cambia niente", "uguale" ecc.

10h15: Edit lasciando visibile la correzione, perché non era completamente falso in questo caso


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Equivale a un condizionale, e infatti, nella seconda parte, il condizionale viene usato, più normale dopo il "Et même si!" di ipotesi.


Eh, ma il primo sarebbe un condizionale composto con valore di futuro nel passato, il secondo un condizionale presente. Come si concorderebbero? "...lo avrebbe rimesso ... gli avrebbe offerto ... ne resterebbe solo" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

In francese, non è come in italiano: il futuro nel passato si esprime più spesso con il condizionale semplice (presente). Poi, è una narrazione. Tutto insieme puoi benissimo mescolare i due condizionali senza troppe sfumature. 
Se mi permetti un commento più generale, da quando ho cominciato ad imparare l'italiano, ho sempre più l'impressione che le differenze tra le nostre lingue siano dovute maggiormente al fatto che l'italiano standard è più recente del francese moderno, insisto sullo STANDARD, non prenderlo a male!


----------



## Necsus

È molto probabile. Ma quindi si può rendere con il condizionale composto anche il _resterai_ finale, cioè con 'ne sarebbe restato soltanto'?


----------



## matoupaschat

A me sembrerebbe strano il condizionale composto: "il n'en resterait qu'un" è l'apodosi di una condizionale sottintesa. Poi, credo che con l'ultima frase si lascia in qualche modo la narrazione e si torna veramente nel presente per affrontare il futuro. Ti devo anche far notare che io non sono uno di stampo letterario, bensì scientifico. Direi piuttosto come te "...lo avrebbe rimesso ... gli avrebbe offerto ... ne resterebbe solo" nel post #10, che confesso  di non avere letto bene per seguire il mio pallino alla Darwin sulle evoluzioni linguistiche...


----------



## Necsus

Quindi sarebbe "Forse un giorno lei lo avrebbe rimesso sul trono e gli avrebbe offerto finalmente quell'amore che lui reclamava. (Et même si!) Ne resterebbe soltanto uno scheletro..."
Hmm... ovviamente non so di chi si parli, ma ho il sospetto che oggi ne resterebbe solo lo scheletro comunque, indipendentemente dal fatto che lei lo avesse amato o meno! 
Direi che in italiano per stabilire un nesso tra i due fatti il tempo deve essere lo stesso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ehm, ehm!... Meglio tardi che mai, ma alla fine, mi chiedo se non ci sia un errore.
Ci vorrebbe la frase precedente, anche il titolo del libro e l'autore.


----------

